# How to overclock an ECS G33T-M2 Motherboard



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

*Here are the specs for this PC:*

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer JENPC
Generator jen
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Media Center Edition 6.0.6001 (WinVista Beta)
Date 2009-02-11
Time 16:44


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 1
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name JENPC
User Name jen

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 2200 MHz (6 x 367)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 2805 MB
BIOS Type AMI (04/19/07)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family (320 MB)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (K4085CB002751)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
SCSI/RAID Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Disk Drive WDC WD1600AAJS-00B4A0 ATA Device (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive ST31000333AS ATA Device (931 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive JE4311J AOA032D SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-216D ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152624 MB (38078 MB free)
F: (NTFS) 953859 MB (842040 MB free)
Total Size 1080.5 GB (859.5 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) (70.162.223.99)

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C [NoDB]
USB Device Logitech Microphone (QuickCam)
USB Device Logitech USB Camera (QuickCam)
USB Device QuickCam

===================================================

Here are the same specs from a CPUZ

-------------------------
CPU-Z version 1.49
-------------------------

Processors Map
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors	1
Number of threads	2

Processor 0
-- Core 0
-- Thread 0
-- Core 1
-- Thread 0


Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores 2 (max 2)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name Intel Pentium E2220
Codename Conroe
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
Package Socket 775 LGA (platform ID = 0h)
CPUID 6.F.D
Extended CPUID 6.F
Core Stepping M0
Technology 65 nm
Core Speed 1197.0 MHz (6.0 x 199.5 MHz)
Rated Bus speed 798.0 MHz
Stock frequency 2200 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T
L1 Data cache 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 1024 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
FID range 6.0x - 11.0x
max VID 1.350 V










I want to overclock .... im new to overclokcing hahaha ....

I was gonna see if i can overclokc it in the bios ... but the options inside Frequency/Voltage were greyed out .... hmmm ... what to do~??:4-dontkno


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry for the long post everyone haha

is it possible to overclock it~?? ( new =] )


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry for the delayed response ................... I dont believe you can overclock your board ........... thats the downside to the "economy" level boards with the scaled down chipsets .............

have a look on your motherboard CD and see if you have any overclocking software that comes with your board .......... but I really doubt it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my suggestion would be buy a used E8400 on ebay and with some persistence you can snag one for $100.00

then sell off your existing one $40.00


----------

